# First bees. NUC to Hive



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

First time with the bees. Brought 3 NUCs home. This was the first one I dealth with. 3 stings before I considered a smoker. No stings afterwards.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Very cool. If this is your first time handling bees, might I suggest more clothes? You're going to pop a cover one day when the bees are agitated for some reason and you're not going to like what happens. I'd suggest at least a jacket and long pants until one learns the warning sounds and signs of impending doom.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Had a strange thought as I looked at the picture. . . Please forgive me?

Like going like that down the road in the midle of our hard winter? But all is well, cause I have the gloves on...


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*remote?*

What's the thing in your hand that looks like a remote control ?


----------



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

*well*

looking at my pic I see that it would be pretty easy for the bees to crawl under my shorts. All was well. Maybe next time I'll have long pants on, but so far the stings I had felt like nothing and when I felt that things were going out of hand I put the cover back on and walked away to get the smoker. 

Someone suggested I feed the bees for a week. How do I do that?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

congratulations!
Dan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Someone suggested I feed the bees for a week. How do I do that?

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Same shade of green that I use on my hives!! Nice pics though!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Budster said:


> Same shade of green that I use on my hives!! Nice pics though!


I have a bunch of hives the same color! I also work on my hives in shorts and a t-shirt from time to time...I do what's comfortable for me, especially since I can sweat like a polar bear in the Bronx Zoo in July...although they have a refrigerated pond to relax in during the summer!


----------



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

*Went back out there today.*

We did a quick smoke, raising of the top box and sprinkled sugar all around the inner cover. This as not to put anymore strain on the bees getting acclimated. Saw about 30 bees around the inner cover hole in every one of my hives. I have 3. One is green, one is brown and one is pink 










The picture is from March when I was getting the hives ready. Now I only have the two brood boxes up and the supers are in the basement.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

d.asly said:


> What's the thing in your hand that looks like a remote control ?


thats what i want to know


----------



## Medovina (Apr 7, 2008)

*Hbo*

I got them HBO and Cinemax. I was just changing channels for the Queen 



... it's a remote shutter for my camera.


----------

